# howdy



## HepCatMoe (Apr 6, 2007)

i keep african fat tailed geckos, and recently have aquired a small colony of discoid roaches. ive only got 3 fat tails, so i have plenty of extra roaches and have been looking around for something else to keep, that doesnt take up too much space.

i think i would like to start keeping some mantids. ive always thought they look super cool.

in particular im looking at the large species. can anybody point me to a good care sheet, in particular for the ooths?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum  

You can see some of my caresheets here:

*Breeding guidelines* - http://insectstore.com/praying_mantis_bree..._guidelines.php

*Incubating ootheca* - http://insectstore.com/incubating_praying_mantis_ootheca.php

For individual caresheets, see the care sheet column to the left of my website with the species listed.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## sean (Apr 6, 2007)

glad to see another potential enthusiast joining. welcome.


----------



## stevesm (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi there and Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello from Ohio!


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for the info ian,

and thanks for the warm welcome everybody.


----------

